# ARE WE FRIENDS OR NOT ?



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

hello all .

i've been here for 8 months now ,
and have loved LJ's as my favorite place to meet new woodworkers and friends .
in my 45 years as a woodworker / carpenter , i have done and seen allot of amazing things ,
and met allot of interesting people !
somehow time and place have made us all move on .
i don;t even know where these folks are anymore .

recently i have noticed an alarming shift in some common human decency's here .

for some reason , some comments have turned sour and abusive !

this is not a race or a contest , we presumably come here to share ? not to win !

the world around us is , as always going thru new changes .
does this give us the right to get mad ? and lash out ?

life has taught me to be courteous , to be thoughtful of others .
do i lose my place if i hold a door for someone ? or stop and give a hand ?

there are those that want to change LJ's by making new members post in a certain way ,
or not comment , if some one has said the same thing already .
i know that i have many times answered a question first , only to find that 5 others 
answered the same post at the same time and beat me .
or those that expect Martin to do things their way and " fix " something .
he may be the ' father ' of LJ's , but most of us could be his dad in years .

WE ARE SUPPOSED TO BE GROWNUPS ! CAN WE ACT LIKE IT ?

the day after thanksgiving , i looked at my homepage to see how to leave this site !
i don't need the snide remarks or the negative p.m.'s .

i came here to learn from fellow woodworkers and accomplished humans ,
not to prove that i am better or smarter than anyone !

IF YOU WANT FRIENDS , YOU HAVE TO BE FRIENDLY !

what do you want ?

PLEASE HAVE A HAPPY HOLIDAYS !

as always , comments and responses are welcome .


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

David, I don't know who has been snide to you but, I hope you will try to ingore them and stay around. I always enjoy your posts. I have already lost one good friend that quit because of some rude knothead. I don't want to see another great guy leave. Please hang in. We need to keep the good guys around


----------



## steve1627 (May 12, 2008)

Patron, I haven't really read the comments you're talking about , but Amen to your thoughts.

There's enough "crap" going on in the world without leaving some of it on this website, one of the best around. Even though I don't post too often, I sure enjoy looking at the fine projects and excellent woodworking tips that are shared on LJ.

Merry Christmas to All!


----------



## DuaneEDMD (Mar 22, 2009)

I am truely sorry about your experience David BUT don't let them win by driving you away. You are a breath of fresh air on this site. Try what I do and what I try to teach my kids when someone is mean to them…."just let it roll off you like water on a duck's back". Hang in there buddy.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

Amen to that,
and Peace.


----------



## KayBee (Jul 6, 2009)

David, there are always people that have the idea of "I'll show them how it's supposed to be done". They are usually new. They also don't know what they don't know yet. We just seem to have a bunch at the same time. Hopefully when they learn some more, they'll be less snippy and more considerate. Please don't leave, you'll be missed. LJs and the world can always use another nice person. Guess the rest of us need to work harder on being playing well together.


----------



## ropedog (Mar 26, 2008)

sorry to hear that your having troubles with some of the other members, that will happen when people get bored. Or maybe there just jealous because they saw the rosewood you got through LJs. but please don't let the few [email protected]%holes on here drive you away. you would be missed.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

David, I know some of this is about me and I sent you a PM to apologize. I hope not to be so sensitive in the future, I think Grizzman hit it on the head when he said we can't see each other and not seeing each others faces sometimes you don't know how to take what someone has said. I know you enough to know that what you say is innocent and without any hidden meaning. I explained that I am on hormone therapy that made me act stupid sometimes. I can't explain it any better than that. If your leaving has anything to do with what I said the other day I apologize and want you to stay very much. Like I said before I think a certain someone that has left the site, made us all feel uncomfortable. I think things are ok now.


----------



## PeteMoss (Nov 24, 2008)

I personally have not had this specific problem with LJ's but I have seen some comments to others from the posting police. Let me start by saying that if I need an answer to a specific question then I try to search for it before posting. But, I have seen this type of police mentality go bad before. I used to do lawn care part time and frequented a high visibility lawn care site. Eventually, folks started bashing people every time they asked a question becuase it had already been answered somewhere in the forum history. After a while it became a place where people couldn't talk and learn about lawn care anymore just post about "You'll never believe what happened to me today." type stuff.

In my opinion, it is the new guys asking questions (yes, I'm one of them) that make the site educational and worth visiting, rather than just being the coffee shop for guys who happen to already know everything about woodworking.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

thanks everyone .
i decided that losing my new friends ,
and all of the wonderful ( and different ) work i see here ,
would be like throwing out all the apples because of some rotting ones !

i'm not leaving , just learning .

YOU ARE THE BEST ,
I AM BLESSED ,
WITH YOUR FRIENDSHIP ,
THANK YOU !


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Considering the number of people using this site, I find that the unpleasantness factor is very, very low. People will always have their issues. And to clean up the old saying "Opinions are like %$%$^#.... everybody's got one." I've occasionally voiced mine, but I have no problem with Martin running things the way he sees fit.

I don't know what kind of unpleasant pm's you've received, David, but I've never had a problem with that. Personally, it doesn't bother me if a thread gets a little argumentative from time to time. If it gets too nasty, I'll just stop reading it.

All in all, I couldn't be happier to be part of such a great group of ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

This group is like a small version of the world outside of it.

Just ignore and stay away from the people that you don't like.

It works in both worlds.


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

Dave, 
I have been on the site a bit longer than you and while I have seen a few exchanges I though were a bit personal and insulting I'm not aware of the general degradation you are sensing. I have found the pendulum always swings back and forth but it usually spends more time in the middle than the extremes. We just have to over look the bad times and enjoy the good ones. Hang in there!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

David,
You are one of the mainstays here, well liked and have great knowledge you share freely. If someone ticks you off then just ignore it like others do.
It just seems to me that you have suffered a temporary PMS ….. so cool the hot flash and let's keep going.
CharlieM1958 is right.


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

glad to see that you are not leaving, I would miss your posts, and your jawing around with Lazy Larry. I have seen some negativeness from time to time, I choose to ignore it, and it eventually goes away.
there are too many great people on here to give it up.


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

David, 
I am fairly new to being a forum member. What I do now is that what people write to be read can be interpreted differently by different readers. Forums lack input for our brains to interpret a message ie facial expressions, tone and inflection of voice…..
I always try to keep an open mind to written comments, thinking that it might not be what it reads like or what the poster intended. (Not to imply you're not open minded by any means) Oops, see what I mean ?

I understand you have had more direct issues, cast them aside….and know you are a valuable member to LJ's.
The world can be a vicious place; survived only by those who know who their real friends are.

Back to the shop my friend,

Lisa


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

David,
I could not have said it better than you. We must be courteous and kind to each other. This is a crazy world and LJs has represented a modicum of sanity in this world. We all contribute in our own ways … lets allow everyone to be him/herself.
I always enjoy your posts and I have learned so much from you.
Thank you David… and happy holidays!
Ellen


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

Hello David,
I like most the post here on lumber jocks, some comments have bothered me, and some heated exchanges have bothered me. Your points about freinds and freindship are well met!!!! But, anything that grows is apt to change, for good or for bad. Personal messages I use as a tool to encourage freinds, or find more imfo about a subject that that person seems to have experience in. It might help the LJ who has pm problems if the web site supplied a block botton, I personally feel that none of us need be subject to unwanted solicitations. I think this blog also makes a positive statment in that it is a reminder to users to think before they insert a comment. I often read saftey material to remind me not to cut off my fingers at the table saw. Hopefully all changes to the web site will be for everyone's betterment (is betterment a word????).

Bob


----------



## DaleM (Feb 18, 2009)

I think there will always be disagreements on here and just like with any online forum I believe a simple stated opinion could take on a life of it's own when you have dozens of people interpreting it. I know I've said things on here in the same words I would have used in a regular face to face conversation and they were taken way different than I intended because you can't see the chuckle or sarcasm. I don't think there is anything wrong with people asking for changes if they think it will make this site better, but I also don't think they shouldn't be upset if they don't get that change or if others disagree. Now for those who disagree with change, some of them, some of the long time members who are mostly polite too, are very rude when someone suggests change. This site will have to change some as it grows, that's almost a given, and the civility needs to work both ways, between all members for it to work at all.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

David, this site would not be the same without you. Would it go on, sure, but it would be a poorer place. I have learned a great deal from and value your comments, ingenuity and insight.

I tend to agree with Gary. This group has grown so large that we have all manner of personalities on board now. There are going to be some, in any group, who feel it is their mission and right to offer "negative" criticisms or comments. I respect their right to do so but just tend to ignore them. I am not going to be able to change their minds so I am not going to waste my time trying. I would rather focus my time and efforts towards those individuals who, as you have always done, treat me with respect, dignity and courtesy.

Thanks for everything you have done for me, David. And I hope your holidays are wonderful as well.


----------



## Walnut_Weasel (Jul 30, 2009)

David,

I have always enjoyed your projects, ideas, and comments. I am glad you have decided to stick around.

I think at times we humans, that err by nature, tend to forget that in woodworking there are rarely truely "wrong" things in woodworking and that there are almost always multiple ways to skin a cat. That is exactly what makes this forum so powerful - the ability to share those ideas. Also I think that it can sometimes be easy to forget that there are a number of people here that do not do this for a living and do not "know it all" and are looking for help. (See: Walnut_Weasel)

As Charlie and you have already pointed out the few negative things that happen are often out weighed by all the positive. Keep at it - I find your knowledge and kind words useful!


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

I also think it goes along the same line as -
Measure twice, cut once….
Read twice, post once….
I usually reread my comments before I post them,
some I have erased before posting…..
and my "f" key on the keyboard sticks….
wouldn't want anyone to think I was letting offff steam…....LOL

Lisa


----------



## FrankLad (May 4, 2009)

Hi, Mr. David!

I still feel rather new to LJ, but I think you are a good-natured, kind-hearted fellow judging by your posts and comments!

I agree with the others in regards to the negative aspects of online communities. I've been a part of a handful of forums over the years and cruelty seems to exist everywhere. Some of it is just outright mean, and some of it comes from a person being more harsh-natured, even if trying to be helpful. None of this is helped by the "veil of anonymity" the internet provides, whereby people tend to say things they normally wouldn't in a face-to-face scenario.

At any rate, glad to hear you aren't moving away from LJ! 

Thanks!

Frank


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

one of the things that happen for me ,
my computer is only 20 feet from my shop ,
with no door in between .
as i work , i can here it sounding a new e-mail .
so as the glue is drying ,
i can check it out .
i do put a ' watch ' on many posts ,
and am interested in all the divergent comments being made .
whether it has been said before or not ,
i may comment also ,
to let the poster know that i too have given thought to his/her needs .
how sad to ask a question and only get one answer ?
i've learned that i don't even need to stop the ' watch ' ,
as they usually run out after a few days ,
and maybe someone brings them back a month or two later ,
with a new excitement or comment .
as i live alone , this is my sole connection and input ,
i like diverse work and opinions , it helps me grow !
thanks .


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

As a friend pointed out to me, after I commented about a few unpleasant posts I had read,
"I guess thats what happens, when you get close to 14,000 members, you tend to get more chaff, & less wheat." About that time I realized that there would always be misfits and agitators among those 14000. As pointed out already here, you just make friends with those that fit your style. I also promised myself to never add a comment to political or destructive off topic threads. If I see them, I just move on to something more positive, and there's always plenty of that on the site. In fact the positive overwhelms the negative posts and threads

So I am thankful for the LJ site and the good people that are here. Got to see the positive side, choose your battles, and contribute where you can.

Happy Holidays, David.


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

Jim, This what I do also.


----------



## rustfever (May 3, 2009)

Patron,
Don't you dare leave.


----------



## janice (Jan 8, 2009)

I dont' get it. Why would you leave? I havent heard anything bad about you. Guessed I missed something. Dont really care, you seem like a real nice guy. Please don't go, I've learned alot from you and I want to still learn from you. There are alot of weird people out there, everywhere. There's been a couple of weird people on here that I 've been leary of myself and thougt like your thinking now, but i think, I don't think I care. Keep posting your work and I'll keep looking. I love what you do, it inspires me. Don't go anywhere, or I'll have to kill you! I hope you know I'm kidding there. : )


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

David, there are those among us who delight in making others feel unworthy or uncomfortable or in some way less than they think of themselves.

Screw em! <g>

Bob


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

thanks for the positive input ,
you are all just great !

thanks for the laugh janice !
it has actually been tried ,
but i'm still standing !


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

Dave i consider you a good friend on here we have spoken over skpe many a time and like said above we all meet people that we dont get on with in life face to face so here it's easyer to ingnore someone you dont get on with i know the people you are refering to on LJ's but we can choose to have them as a friend or not so with that said i hope that we will remain friends for many years to come through this wonderful site

And a merry christmas to you and family my friend

Andy


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 21, 2009)

Some very good points made here. I had to take a 5 day Strategic Communications course at work, all 140 people in the unit did. One thing I learned is what is said is not always what is heard. Now I'm a little more tuned in to when that is occurring so as to maybe be able to take steps to mitigate it. It's worse in this environment when you're not face to face.

And thinking about a lot that has been said here so far, even saying everyone should be courteous to one another has it's problems because not everyone has the same definition of what being courteous is. People have different expectations associated with the word courtesy. I think people should have the courtesy to read the thread before posting to it. Others don't. Am I right? Are they right? No. Nobodies right. Therein lies the problem, people have different expectations of what others "should" do based on what they themselves do. That will always be that way.

All we can do is talk about it like this and hope to understand each other better.

And this site isn't too bad, I'm in others where if you ask something that has already been answered you get lambasted. You'll get 10 posts with one word, "search". One site that I'm sure a lot of us know takes this to the extreme and the owner is one of the worst at it, makes for a very rude environment. I don't get it. You're so above everyone else that you can't take the time to repeat something? Ridiculous. I don't spend a lot of time there because of that. Not a friendly site in my opinion based on my expectations of what a friendly site should be. Only go there when I need something I can't find elsewhere. So that site's attitude has driven me away as I'm sure others. I do have a lot to contribute (at least I think so) so having that attitude deprives others. But there seems to be a lot of members like that over there and guess what, they get along well together. So be it. Not my cup of tea.


----------



## GaryBuck (Jul 26, 2009)

David,, I just read this post and I must say it took me by surprise to say the least. I must be one of the lucky ones {knock on wood} but I have yet to recieve, and or read any negativity, hatefulness or sarcastic remarks on any that have posted on any comment I have posted, nor have I read any from the other post that I watch for. Not reading any that you are upset about I can't say that you have or have not for that matter but as most have already said here words written can be misinterpreted with out the one on one face to face factor in play. I try to joke around and think that could be taken wrong so I either rewrite it or ALL WAYS end with a L.O.L. or continue to say that I was just joking and give a true heart felt compliment. At least I try to.

Every one needs to realize that a written comment may be taken one way by one person and a completely different view point by another. also the same written statement may be taken by you or others as being negative or hurtfull , maybe taken by you just the opposite when said face to face.

Trust me this is the greatest site on the net I have quit a few others because some people just like out in the face to face world are bitter,angry, and want to inflick that on every one else, by arguing being hurtfull with what they say,or by beating others down by trying to build themselves up. If you feel they are,, simply put them in their place by saying I THINK YOUR A BUTT HOLE don't post any more of your comments to me . And if they do simply ignor them. I to live alone and this is really the only comunication I get and I know personally that I can take things the wrong way from time to time. Not that I'm saying that is what you are doing by any means just stateing that some times I reread something after I get in a better mood and realize that I may have taken it wrong. Stick around my friend, and I along with so many others do concider you a friend. If you continue to get these kind of comments just ignor them. Hope this makes you feel alittle bit better, and realize from time to time we are all going to disagree after all if we all felt, thought and agreed,, what a boring world that would be. Hang in their my friend

Gary Buck


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

Thank you David for your comments…..I have noticed a few unpleasant posts also and find it rather discouraging. Figuring that Martin has his hands full keeping the place up and running…I have not complained to him…but instead I find that I spend less time here and or skip posts by folks that have been unpleasant - as I am too busy to waste good time reading posts that are personal attacks on folks….or that delve into items not related to woodworking.

This site is like a second family to most of us…the sharing of ideas….the tips…techniques are invaluable…but unfortunately there are elements that feel a need to post discord and unpleasantness…I would recommend that these folks be ignored….I have always found that this element requires attention…if they do not get it….they will typically move on to more fertile ground….my .02 cents and final comment on this issue.


----------



## branch (Oct 6, 2009)

hi everyone out there has anyone got plans on now to make wooden hinge s tried but with no success need help


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

Branch, you might want to start a new blog on this as folks might miss your question…being buried in here. I do know that rockler has a jig for making these….I believe I saw it in woodsmith or one of my other subs….I will look through my old issues when I get home and see which one.


----------



## okwoodshop (Sep 15, 2009)

David, I know the posts you are talking about and I had almost the same reaction. I couldn't understand how some people could be upset about someone posting a project or many projects????? I was ready to leave the sight and not return also. Thank goodness I set you as a buddy and read all your comments about it. You are definetly a good apple and the barrel would be a lot more empty with out you. we will just hold our nose and get past the rotten stuff, DON'T LET THEM WIN. your friend and buddy Duane


----------



## RjGall (Jun 16, 2008)

David You are one of the Great pillars of this fine community no matter how long you've been here ! 
It doesn't matter the length of time one has been a member of something its what they put into it that counts !
let me say you"ve done alot of Great things for LJs, I for one Really appreciate everything you've done = Teaching us All - your very kind complements and advice you give === Don't you dare leave!!! 
I also consider you as a good friend {) .
I am Glad you posted this! Hopefully it will make others think about how they want to respond
" if they need to at all" - Think twice !! type once ! just like measure twice cut once and hopefully you don't get into trouble.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

David: I want to be your friend, I mean you were going to come and watch me dance with Grizzman in his red dress If I remember correctly.

I try to stayaway from the posts that try and get you involved in the problems of the day. There is not much that we can do to change the direction of the world except try and make it better.

If you want to unload on someone send the message to me and I'll listen. Then we can both tear it up.

I appreciate all of your comments and you are right Picasso had a great outlook on life.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

*David: I want to be your friend, I mean you were going to come and watch me dance with Grizzman in his red dress If I remember correctly.*

Boy, Janice wasn't kidding when she said there were a couple of weird people out there. Now I'm stuck with a mental image of Karson dancing with Grizzman in a red dress while David tries to cut in.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

i'm still working on cleaning up my house/shop,
so i guess cleaning up my head/heart is the place to start .

thats good news charlie ,
i'm glad we will all be there ,

i hope grizz is up to it !


----------



## tamboti (Oct 19, 2009)

David dont quit take the good out of all this and turf out all the bad, hold your head high and be the person every body likes and admires.
KIND REGARDS Roger in SA


----------



## SteveMI (May 19, 2009)

David,

You weren't imagining it and Bob said it well with "on lumber jocks, some comments have bothered me, and some heated exchanges have bothered me."

Several times I've went back to the home page before finishing a post I was actually interested in because of the way it was going on a personal level. Not that it still didn't bother me.

You are a pillar of this site and it would never be the same if you left. I am glad to now see that you are rethinking that possibility. I appreciate this thread to get it out in the open and hope it has take a load off your mind.

You know, if a digital picture of you and grizz in the red dress ever got posted, the LJ logo may need to change.

Your presence on this site means a lot to me.

Steve.


----------



## Kristoffer (Aug 5, 2009)

David, I'm glad you decided to stay. If you would have deleted your profile, I would have had to track you down and light a bag of dog poop on your door step. You have too much to offer to people that, without LumberJocks, well….. Thanks for staying and thank you for all of your great posts.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

aside from all the wonderful and divergent woodworking projects and styles ,

the friendships that are formed here are priceless !

thank you all .


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey Bud
I just got through looking at a post about Charles Neil were Charles wife said enough we don't need personal attacks so we won't be on LJs any more(paraphrasing what she said) Then I come across this shocker that you who I consider a brother (an older brother ) is thinking about leaving Ljs …I was ready to through my computer across the room. You are the kindest person on Ljs with love in your heart for others and share your unending talent with others with out any hesitation regardless how offbeat,elementary,or complicated
the question your there with a giving wonderful answer. If you were to leave LJs there would be a unmeasurable black hole in my and many others life. Stay and forget the infidels and remember your friends a many as the response to this post has proven. Thanks for all you do for the whole LJs community and have done for me . I have not only learned from your expert woodworking knowledge but from the caring way you treat others.
Peace be still for the storm is over.


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

Charlie thats not fair grizzman in a red dress i think he would look stunning in a wierd sort of way and i bet Karson can throw some moves on the dance floor

This is a joke guys


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

hey jim ,
don't throw things but routers my way (LOL).
just cleaning house as it were ,
but at the rate these comments come in ,
it may have to wait till tomorrow ?
thank you ,
i remember your blog about this too ,
and i'm proud that we all stand together 
when one is down .
i'm not leaving my friends ,
you are all the best !
thank you


----------



## PG_Zac (Feb 14, 2009)

David,

I don't think have ever seen a project, blog or comment from you that I did not respect. I may disagree with you at times, but then I say nothing unless it can be a discussion of ideas.

Every community (real or virtual) needs stalwarts and patrons, and whether you choose it or not, you are both a stalwart and a patron. Like many have said in this thread already, just as in life just move past the disrespectful few and associate yourself with the decent majority.

Personally, I am glad you are staying.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Do not leave David you are my friend my pal my inspiration and my mentor.


----------



## BarryW (Sep 15, 2007)

Your posts are invaluable to me…and I've learned a great deal about what it is to be a woodworker from your posts…and wish I'd found woodworking much earlier in life than the other things I was doing. You're a great teacher for all of us…and if a teacher isn't a friend then I don't know who would be. I just finished your recent post about Suzy….and well, you've taught us another lesson about loyalty and caring. Let the negative and snide comments slide…just as I have over these many years with other aspects of my life. A woodworker is a person who loves tools, the products of nature, the people he toils for and satisfaction of creation…and you fit that definition and more. Your inspiration for me from afar is a part of a valued friendship.


----------



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

David, you have enough accolades here to keep you going…but I have to add, yours is one name I feel I could look forward to for an answer to any question I might post. And I enjoy viewing your work. You are a valuable member here!


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

*David, can I be your friend…? *
Glad you started this, it was on my mind to start a similar thread… or just stop coming around here… but the vast majority of folks here are dynamite people, and the woodworking is second to none. Why should I leave, or you, or anybody, on account of a few rabble-rousers? 
Stay!! Enjoy!! It's all about attention for the miscreants. If they take joy in being miserable, leave them to it!!


----------



## MikeGager (Jun 15, 2009)

i honestly believe the internet is both the best and the worst thing to come around in the last couple hundred years. it brings out the best and worst in people. gotta take it for what its worth.


----------



## RetiredCoastie (Sep 7, 2009)

Patron I'm glad to see your not leaving. As many have said already, I look forward to your posts and enjoy your humor. I agree with all that you've said above.

Thanks for all of your wisdom, kindness and experience that you freely give to all that come here seeking input, acceptance and constructive ideas.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

David you've always been a good friend to me and hopefully me to you.I consider you to be one of the nicest guys around here so if you even consider going away you'll have me to deal with . I have been away for a while myself and have missed the nonsense you speak of, but I would deifinitely say this is not what we want here just the good old harmony were used to . I love the people here they have shown me so much kindness you included so stay with your friends and let us weed out the nasty troublemakers and bums.There after all are some people in the world who are happy when they are unhappy so steer clear of them buddy you should have spoken up sooner and we could have helped you out instead of suffering like you did over useless people Kindest regards .Alistair


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

well , 
i guess it's unanimous !

everyone for ,
o against .

lets have a wonderful holidays ,
and start the new year as we have dreamed of .
sharing and caring together .
now back to the shop ,
that is the party !


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

Well, this site is different than it was one-two years ago… but that's just the side-effect of the growth and that means that we formed a community that lots of the other folks want to be a part of - and that's not a small achievement 

*Skarp* confirms this in his comment about: "I've been on computers since before the WWW or even BBS's and I have to say this is by FAR the most well behaved internet group I have run across. It's just the occasional person who loves to make trouble will be so much more noticeable than pretty much everyone else combined."

I will just second Gary's comment because he summed it up all in three simple sentences 

*This group is like a small version of the world outside of it.
Just ignore and stay away from the people that you don't like.
It works in both worlds.*

Maybe I will post a blog entry on this topic in December or maybe I will just remove Coffee Lounge forum completely hmm


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

thanks martin ,

i know you have bigger fish to fry ,
and appreciate your insight and help .

what ever you decide to do ,
i'm with you .

that we can get to know each other 
thru woodworking and these personal interactions 
is priceless !

thank you for the opportunity to do this .

and you have a great holidays too ,
and all your loved ones !


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm sure that I've checked the site today many, many times-one minute I'm up to date and the next, well…. there are 62 comments on a forum discussion that I hadn't seen yet! How did this happen? !!

It happened because the majority of our LumberJock family are caring, sensitive, and supportive individuals and quickly come to a fellow LJ's aid. Pretty impressive. The world IS a wonderful place 

Isn't it interesting, Patron, that from some troubled times comes this flurry of bountiful kindness! Gotta love it.


----------



## GaryBuck (Jul 26, 2009)

Martin, I realize that this is your baby and you can do with it as you see fit but,,, I think that closing down the coffee lounge is letting the loosers here become the winners. I for one EVERY morning sit at the putor with my coffee and this is the high point of my days, reading what is on the minds of others what ever it may be. If I find something I find disturbing or offensive, or not to my liking {which so far I personally haven't} I skip it. I have come across a few post that was not interesting to me or my cup of tea,, however you want to put it,,, but then I read what others have written about it and see that they thought it was great and really enjoyed it.So it all boils down to one thing, "IF" it isn't what you want to read or watch then don't,,,, ignor the hatred or sarcasim and move on to the post you do enjoy. Please don't let a few ass holes {don't know how else to call it so if that offended anyone I apologise} Don't let that ruin it for the rest of us. You have done a great job with this site, I love it and tell everyone that will listen to check it out. PLEASE!!!!! don't change it to please a few. You can't. As Harrison Ford said in a movie if you give a rat a cookie, he will want a glass of milk. You can't please everyone all the time. I hope you take what I've written, {along with all the other LJ'S here} and concider what I've said before you make any moves to change the site. I think it's great the way it is. I hope we don't lose any members because of a few that want to lash out at others,ignor them and let the rest of us enjoy the great work you have done with this site. Thank you for your time and hard work with this site. Happy Holidays to you and your loved ones and to all the members here.

Gary Buck


----------



## jackass (Mar 26, 2008)

Hi David,
I was slow getting started and have begun to do some posting and thouroughly enjoy the site. I would be lost without it. You can feel it in the friendly postings, it "reeks" with people reaching out for help, and that help is freely given to all, no matter what the topic may be. The most recent "incident" was nothing short of a person who shall remain un-named pulling everyones leg. It was so foreign to what we are used to that it seemed out of place. I feel the acceptance of my participation, and that is what keeps me coming back every day, and even 5 or 6 times a day. I feel a kinship to all, and would welcome any one of you into my home. It's not often that one can say that in this uncertain world. David you have said it well, and I think to overcome further "incidents" don't respond. It's like fueling a fire with gasoline. We don't need that. Keep up the good site, Martin and MsDebbie, we will all still be here and much happier for David's good common sense.
Jack


----------



## Bricofleur (Aug 28, 2009)

This site will live and still be a great site as long as each and everyone will have in mind *"What can I give here? What can I share here?"*

Best,

Serge

http://www.atelierdubricoleur.spaces.live.com


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I have found this to be one of the most informative, well organized, best presented, congenial sites on the web. Congrats to Martin and all the members that make and keep it that way. David, et al, just ignore petty comments and avoid getting into personal flame wars. Just consider the source, go on with life. Those trying to make their petty little gripes everyone's problem will move on if they can't raise a fuss.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

right you are , bob !
you know in your atavar you look like a cool raindeer with italian shades on ,
with antlers over your head !(LOL)

are you part of santa's team ?


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

As a new member just startet in the woodwold again after 30 year pause (but sneekseen 1 year thinking do I or don´t I start again) I said to my self with that kind of people who don`t care that I am new and spell the written english word so bad ( have to use dictionary all the time havn´t uset it 30 year) I wouldt be sad if any of you LJ´s that take so good care of new member´s and some of you even with a commercialbussines have time to write a comment on every project is more than I think other communty will do so mush. Persenly I enjoy to see it every time I look at a project. Keep on and built this site to be even better.

Dennis

Ps. I don´t now how the coffeerum is haven`t be there yet normmely I think it wouldt be a great place.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

David, Sometimes I wonder if I'm Santa?

Dennis, don't worry about the spelling, this is a wood site, not a grammar and spelling site!


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

Are we Friends? Hope so. just added you to my buddies list, so now you can't leave, that wouldn't be friend like.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*We're glad your staying David.*

Maybe we should have motto like:

*"A SITE FOR FRIENDLY, & COURTEOUS WOODWORKERS."*

Maybe the ugly ones will shy away.


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

With all the response I quess your staying put David and anyone giving you of all people a hard time is just plan "wet behind the ears". I would venture to say that you have forgotten more than your critics have ever learned. Just let it roll off into the wind and stay put with this fine group of LJ's. Have a great holidays David looking forward to a great new years with you and all here at LJ…Amen Brother…Blkcherry


----------



## Loucarb (Dec 19, 2008)

This thread says it all. There are a good core of great people here that make this site what it is. If you good people start leaving the site because of the bad apples what are we left with??? This site and all you fantastic lumberjocks have kept me going while going thru personal tragedy. The camaraderie, talent and knowledge sharing here is special, so hang in there Dave your one of the good guys.
God Bless


----------



## BeeJay (Sep 3, 2009)

Mate, we're not all A'holes. Hang about and ignore those who put you down. Maybe they are jealous of your experience and knowledge. I know I have picked up a tip or 2 from your posts and I have been working wood for over 40 years. Hope the good people here have helped you in some way. Keep posting, I enjoy your comments. God gave us wood and woodworkers, some good some not so good. Stay good and God Bless.
BTW, blackcherry, created a texture and colour the other day for sketchup and called it Black Cherry, talk about coincidence.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

David, hope I haven't offended you. I know I need to watch my temper but sometimes its hard. Martin finally got rid of the thorn that had me burning and I was considering pulling out of this site too. But all is good now and I'll try and hold it better next time.


----------



## bhack (Mar 19, 2008)

GaryK said it all. David stick around so you can comment on the jewelry box I am making for my bride of 43 years.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

hey dan ,

i appreciate up front ,
it was the pushy know it all on some comments 
here and there that had me going .
most not even at me .

it's all cleared out now

we can all get back to sharing ,
and some joking too !


----------



## Porosky (Mar 10, 2009)

Hey buddy, you are a inspiration to me. Thanks.


----------



## Junji (Feb 20, 2009)

David,
I understand how you felt with those "internet rude communication", because I have experienced a few times before (not of woodworking, and only in Japan, though)
But what it's really clear is that this is one kind of community, and a good community is a group of people who can communicate like you and other people who has answered your blog here (wow, 78 post so far!) 
Here in LJ, I have only met really nice people including you, and I have never got any mean comment (or I just don't understand their ENGLISH?). But I truly think this is a wonderful place, with wonderful woodworkers/person. Good ones need to stay, and just ignore bad ones!!!


----------



## woodcrafter47 (Nov 24, 2009)

Hey all, I thought this site was for enjoyement of our love of woodworking and sharing our ideas ,this NOT what I singned in for . Hope this site is NOT all look at ME and see what I can do better than YOU.
Then rant and rave I too will get out . 
*MERRY CHRISTMAS *


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

I hope you, and the others who have said they are considering leaving, decide to stick it out and make it better.
It's not all up to Martin, these things happen when we let it.

A difference of opinion is what makes the world go round, but respect must be a part of that.

I think it's time to start outing these losers for starting trouble. Take away their secrecy, let everyone know who's who in the zoo.

Incidents like these have not happened to me, but you are not the first to mention it.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

woodcrafter ,
hope you understand this ,
just sweeping up a little for the holidays and the new year .
sorry if the dust has caused some concern ,
we are a great family here , 
and you can post and ask to your hearts desire .

welcome to LJ's .


----------



## CharlesNeil (Oct 21, 2007)

ignorance is curable by education, its what i do, stupidity…there is no known cure…lets just work some wood folks..the rest is irrelevant…lighten up , you only live once … this ia woodworking forum…lets keep it that way

PLEASE


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

Sorry you got bummed out but am glad you are staying. I've seemed to have avoided problems and everyone has been great as you have been. Thanks for all your support and help.


----------



## rosewood (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi Boss,
i just read your post,
you have been the inspiration for everyone here especialy for me, i adore the way you do your works,
i have learn lots thing from you, i was happy to read your last post about things that lighten your life up,
so cheers up boss,you still has those friends who love to welcome you when you step up to their door,
and my door will always open for a guy likes you,

Cheers,

Rosewood,


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Would it be fair to say that *Sociopaths *walk among us and that we cannot "code" them out or ban them or disgrace them or fight with them and win?

*They are lost souls and many are just plain Nuts!*

The weapon of choice here is simply to ignore them.

I am hoping that Martin could give us that simple button to press when we deem it necessary.

I''m not sure that shutting down the coffee shop will make the sociopaths go away.

It could on the other hand make the forum disappear.

just sayin…

Bob


----------



## chuck66 (Aug 21, 2009)

David, 
I'm happy to be buds, although, quite frankly, as a human being I'm not very accomplished.


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

dingleberry!! I thought I taught everyone else! lol…ya right. i learn by choppin fingers and when slinters fly in the eyes even with goggles…but with this site theres alot of helpful tips and tricks along with designing ideas that make you who you are as a woodworker


----------



## woodcrafter47 (Nov 24, 2009)

Up Up and away, This is the site for us newbees ,Hope, I too get to do more blog about it . 1 bad apple thought,discard the apple and use all the fresh for enjoymment and betterment of this site. 
So far good things I have read and seen. Thanks for the welcome on here,


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

I have enjoyed sharing LJ's with you. Stick around!

*Peace, Love, & Woodworking*


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

holy smokes…what in the world has happened here…i dont come on line for a part of the day and when i come back i find this…...well i can see that a lot of folks have shown the love…and i would be very saddened if you ever left here…i see your face and i see a loving human being who has made a powerful impact here on this site…..and i wish i lived close so i could really have you as a close friend..i think shop time with david would be so awsome…..i guess im going to have to get on the tread mill and strengthen my back…...between my dance with karson and then with you…i think you might throw in some moves that would put me out…..it would be a good reason to come to new mexico….lol…....i cant say anything more then what has been said…but as for me …i think of you as a dear friend…and when i see you have posted..thats where i go..your a good man david..and youve made my life happier…....


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

There will always be invitations for arguments. It is my choice if I show up for the fight.

Thanks for all you do, David.


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

David, I missed this somewhere in the past. We are all friends and if they are not your friend, just ignore them. We need you here and I'm glad you are definitely staying. We love you good buddy. Just ignore the PM's from the loners. Happy Holidays to you good buddy.


----------



## patcav (Mar 3, 2009)

David, I echo what Grizzman said. Except for the dancing part. I too wish I lived closer because I have the feeling I could learn so much from you. And not just woodworking. Your outlook on life, your generous nature, and your life experiences make for great learning opportunities. And even though I'm not in NM, I still learn from your posts. I'm very glad to know you have reconsidered and will remain a part of LJs. Everyone benefits from your membership. I hope your holidays are joyous and blessed.


----------



## gbvinc (Aug 6, 2007)

Looks like you have already made the decision to stay, but I thought I would add my 'voice' also. 
Stay…and ignore the people here to rabble rouse.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

To bad no one likes you David LOL only about 100 at this point . Have a great night bud.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

This thread ought to be required reading for every new LJ, they would learn a lot about communication, and a lot about the LJ community. And a lot about David. I know I have. Impressive.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

sorry guys , i fell asleep watching the news !

but as i see goodness never sleeps .
through you all , i know that we have something special .

i am very touched , ( in a good way )LOL


----------



## rons (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi David, I don't post to much at all even though I might go on the LJ site 3 or 4 times a day. I keep 
up with all the projects that I enjoy so much, and take the time to read the blogs, and watch the videos.
I just wanted you to know that I always look for your comments because they make my day. Every one
of them. thank you David


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Martin,
Don't even think about taking away the Coffee Lounge, but you can change the name of it to Patron's Wine and Beer Joint with adjacent Dance Hall. I had to add the "dance hall" part for grizzman's sake.
So now we know David is not going anywhere …....let's party!


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

Let's party in the Coffee Lounge.

I didn't think anything serious happened in the Coffee Loungel

Lee


----------



## scrappy (Jan 3, 2009)

David, I just want to repeat what everyone has all ready said, *DON'T LEAVE!*

Your comments have helped me in many ways. I allways look forward to seeing your posts and humor. Thank you for deciding to stick around. This site would be lost without you.

Scrappy


----------



## nmkidd (Sep 18, 2009)

with as many feet as there are in this community…....there's bound to be a few stinkers…....throw out the smelly ones (or taking your own advice toss the rotten apples) and continue onward.

Now that you are staying…...it's time to break out the Twinkies and Party ON!!!


----------



## Xtreme90 (Aug 29, 2009)

David,

when I first joined LJs thier was a fellow who kept giving me a hard time because I would spell something wrong. He was basically calling me every name in the book because of it too. It's was my fellow lumberjock friends who boosted my spirit and convinced me into staying with lumberjocks. I understand completely what your saying, some folks are just grumpy or seem just really frusterated. I like what nmkidd said keep the good ones and discard the nasty ones. Lol.


----------



## wallkicker (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow ! I don't post much but do a lot of reading and get lot's of inspiration from the people and work done here . What draws me here is it does seem like a friendly bunch and also a lot of the projects have an artistic bent to them . I know I have checked out a few of your projects with interest and gotten some ideas from them . Overall , it's a great site . Obviously it is clear you have many friends here . I look forward to seeing more of your projects . Jim


----------



## rtb (Mar 26, 2008)

Patron, please consider me a true friend. I realize that some people never learn to critique politely. I personally find the most offensive remarks are seldom about wood working. That does not take away from the 99.9% that is true and worthwhile. Happy holidays.


----------



## PetVet (Nov 7, 2008)

David,
I was going to write some words of encouragement, but couldn't find the end of this thread….
Your FRIEND,
Rich


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

this has been a good post, it has brought out some good remarks and feelings for our fellow woodworkers, I have also noticed that none of the "negative" ones have posted anything, at least any that I know of. that is good.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Even with the occasional unpleasant comments that are made, this is still a fantastic web site with an overwhelming abundance of positive and very well mannered folks. In fact it is almost hard to believe what a great bunch of people the Lumberjocks are. I think this website has drawn that kind of person primarily because of the positive, constructive tone that emits from it. I think the biggest problem I have with it is using so much time on it that my other activities are suffering a bit. Being a part of this means a lot to me, and I am willing to put up with some negativity in order to continue enjoying the positive part, though personally, I haven't experienced much negativity yet. The best rebuff to provocative statements is just to simply ignore them. So the bottom line David is that we need your friendliness, great sense of humor, fantastic skills and your willingness to share with the rest of us.


----------



## Martina (Jul 28, 2009)

You are always nice and polite and well honset. I hope you stay.


----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

David, I'm glad you're not leaving. I know of a couple of folks who have left, and that saddens me.

When I had my accident in June I turned to LJ's in my drugged state to tell them what had happened, and the responses were overwhelming, and it made me feel good, really good.

That's what I take with me, and the negative posts….......well, there will always be negative posts, we can't stop that, but we can control what we personally say/type.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

thank you all again for the amazing response , 
and the heartfelt advise .

i have gotten many pm's , and also appreciate them ,
and have answered them too .

because of my homeless youth ,
the holidays have always been hard for me ,
but as i move to this new life i want for myself ,
i see i must change things in myself to have them .

after a ' do-it-yourself ' lobotomy ,
i am doing open heart surgery too !

i suspect there are many people in life ,
that do not have the ability to see themselves ,
and their part in their own lives this way ,
and carry their pain and sadness through life .
this is a sad thing .
i have tried to help , as have many others .
it doesn't work ,
if they don't want to accept the changes .

i can only pray for them !

i wish all of us the peace and serenity 
that the holidays represent .

how ever we got here , 
here we are !

ENJOY !


----------



## studie (Oct 14, 2009)

David, I don't know why you always are mean to me. Why just me? Is it because I use a Jap saw backwards, I only have 1 shoe (it fits both feet & takes forever to get anywhere) You always are one of the first to welcome new members & have lots of great things to say but I know you're laughing at my work. We can't all be as innovative & genius as you so quit rubbing it in! Do ya think I may be kidding? Ha! We LOVE you BRO! I had a very mixed up life in my younger years too. Family moving all the time, I went to 11 different schools, folks split up ect. This stuff can make one sensitive beyond others reach, they have not had to go through hardship. Wood working is cleansing to me as I can feel an honor from it. I have a shining badge from it. All my siblings have at least a masters degree. Mine is from lots of hard work but they all have huge respect for what I do! Be Proud all you wood workers & just be PLANE happy! 
117 cyber hugs for David


----------



## scottishrose (Sep 25, 2009)

Dave,
Don't you dare leave until you teach me how to make one of them awsome tables you make! That my friend may take quite a while since all I have is a router, my-T-fine miter saw, a radial arm saw that was built too late to renovate, an air compressor and a framing gun, a bisciuit joiner and a pocket screw jig, a drawer full of lathe tools but no lathe, and a workbench full of chisels and carving tools that I'm soaking the rust off of, and one by one sharpening. and I haven't even posted my first project yet. I guess I could take a picture of the 4 chisels I have wicked sharp but they aren't lookers, they were my grandfather's. Tonight I'm flatening the back of a plane blade - man is that creative work!
You are one of the site's true inspirations! 
We beginners need inspiration! and polite people who take us seriously enough to answer our dumb questions.
Yes, even those that have already been answered before. How's a newby supposed to know where to find a two year old post telling them just what then need to know?
You are more than a keeper my friend. You are a gem and a gentleman.
I have seen some things on this site that I wish I hadn't, but it is minor compared to what is on most sites. 
On the other hand I have posted questions on other sites and offered suggestions and resources and my posts never get past the gatekeepers. 
I would rather not look at the stuff occasionally put up by the "off-beat" few than be a part of a group controlled by an overbearing gatekeeper. 
Unfortunately common courtesy is not common any more, and the internet creates barriers to communication since we cannot see each others reactions as we post. 
This is truely an international community and many forget that there are many members from many countries and cultures represented here. It's important that we all realize that woodworking is a passion around the world. Many of our members have no workshop and do amazing things with very little. The more I learn about some of the folks here the more amazed I am that they do what they do where they do it! Visiting the links to some member's web pages amazes me with the encyclopedic knowledge base represented here. 
It is too bad some people forget that this web site is not just a corner of their world and others who come here for the comeraderie of the worldwide woodworking community do not see the world from their eyes. That's OK!
We are not the United Nations - We are an International community that likes to express ourselves with wood. That should be the focus of this website. Because, not in spite of the fact that the internet can cause communication problems, we should also me mindful of the way we express ourselves to each other. Things can be taken in an unintended way because we are not face to face or we are not from the same culture. 
David we need more inspirational ladies and gentlemen like you here. I have never seen you behave other than a true gentleman. Others could learn from your example.
Scottishrose


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

as Voltaire said ,

" the only problem with common sense ,
is that it's not very common "

as woodworkers ,
our task is to MAKE things ,
TALKING can confuse things ,
and leaves the door open
for excuses .


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

wow david…your burning a late night candle…i guess living by yourself has a few perks..hope ya have a good day


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

grizz ,
napping seems to be a lifetime job now !

i woke up at 2:00 am today .
by dawn it may be time for another one ?

you have a good one too .


----------



## DTWoodknot (Sep 4, 2009)

David glade to hear you are staying I have enjoyed your posts and project keep them coming


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

I have followed this thread from the start. Having recently had a *clash* of my own, the whole thead made me feel a little guilty. Smitty mentioned that none of the negative ones have responded-maybe I'm one of those, although in 188 days and 869 posts, it's not like I make a habit of that. Sometimes we all respond defensively to an attack. Of course that doesn't make it right, but never the less, it happens. I have sent David a Pm, and he has responded positivley. Maybe now is the time to apoligize to others as well, which I hope will be accepted. My clash was settled days ago, and I don't believe there are any hard feelings. David's right, this should be a friendly place. Unfornunately, with 14,000 members (with 14,000 egos), sometimes there will be issues. maybe how we deal with them is the important thing. Many times we say things that can't be retracted, but that's where forgiveness comes in. That's what friends do.

So, I with David, let's get along as best we can, and be civil when we can't. There is no way we will ever all agree. Obviously there is a proper way to deal with those issues, which unfortunatley, some of us forget sometimes. This is a great place, and I'd like to do my part to keep it that way.

There is no way any of us want to lose someone of Davids caliber. He is one of a kind-and that is a very good thing. Hang on David, I promise I'll be nice.

All of these comments have certainly portryed the spirit of LJs. You guys are great.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Kent,
I think everyone appreciates your gesture and understands that "heat of the moment" exchanges can be expected from time to time because we suffer from being very passionate people. The ability for an apology and acceptance shows that LJs is a good place to be because we accept our differences.
Yes you cannot retract something that has already been said, but making it right is not impossible.
To quote an old English expression: "Make sure your brain is engaged before putting your mouth into gear".
(Those with half a brain should wait until they get into 2nd gear. lol)
Now everything is all Kosher-----let's party.

PS Kent I only highlighted you because of your great post.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

oh noooooo roger..you went and done did it…...im so upset now…...lol…...the word KOSHER…...you get two large slices of fresh Jewish rye bread..then you butter both sided of the bread..you add one large mound of pastramie..you top it with sliced white cheddar with horse radish , then you add some sautéed sour kraut and onions..you toast this sandwich in a cast iron skillet on both sides until golden brown…...this served with some potato salad on the side…or macaroni salad..is enough to wanna make ya cry…....so this is what happens when you pull out the word kosher in front of the grizzman…...now see if we sit down to the table with this as our lunch…who has time to be mad with anyone…..and for dessert..id have to serve ya some of my deep dish cheese cake topped with fresh blueberry sauce…...)))


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Careful Grizz don't get any of that blueberry sauce on your dress )


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

dang !

every time i get going good here , 
someone makes me hungry !

then i have to turn off my computer ,
so i can clean up the keyboard .


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Grizz,
Sounds great, I'll be right over for a meal. I always said you were a better cook than a woodworker !!!
BTW please don't be wearing your red dress as I'll not know which way to turn. ;-)) . If Jim can come too perhaps we could make it a threesome, but there again it would probably tick Karson off. )


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

OK OK
I'll come but I have to wear my Oregon duck mascot disguise . I know if Gizz wear's his dress he will want to sign us up for dancing on the stars then rog has to bring karson as a partner. But if I go I get two pieces of cheese cake.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Dam you LJ´s are so quick with the word that i can´t go to work an ceep op with you but as I remmember on another blog some whas after Charlesniel and he said he wuld pull aut too I hope he stay as well and I can see why I choose to bekomme a Lumberjock this blog said it all

happy chrismas to all

Dennis


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Jim, I've never seen an Oregon Duck, what does it walk like? Too late signing Grizz for Dancing with the Stars, I already booked him for Dancing your Ass Off on the other channel, that should keep him busy all night! I tried to get in touch with Karson about your idea but I guess he is on one of his long naps - one of those Monday through Friday ones. I'm sure David would be happy to make the party up, just as long Grizz brings food and warns him you're not really an edible Duck.
We can all go quackers together.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

we might not recognize jim in his duck suit ,
unless he wears his bomb armor as an over coat !

thanks again guys and gals ,
there used to be a show on pbs ,
called ' connections ' i think .
it was about how things evolved throughout history .
this thread reminds me of that ,

keep it up !


----------



## Raymond (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi there, I have seen what you are talking about on other forums. Fortunatly I have not seen that here on this site. I value all who are on here, the experience that each member brings to this site is wonderful. I learn from every post I read. Glad to hear your staying with us.


----------



## tommy5351 (Nov 23, 2009)

Glad you are not leaving, Dave. I've only been here at LJ for about a week and you were made me feel welcomed. Thanks


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey Rog
How do we go quackers all over again, I think the duck walks like an old guy with a duck suite on.
Hey David
I 'll top the bomb armor I'll put little pink ribbons all over the bomb armor and were a hat like Joe (the newer member but first we got to get it away from him. So I hope that makes it so I don't get confused with any other ducks that shows up for the feast. Maybe Grizz should have some chicken scratch too just in case. LOL
LOL


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey Jim,
All I know is that ducks waddle and come with a bill - I hate bills!, but waddling will definitely suit Grizz's dance routine. Yeah maybe Grizz should also bring some chicken scratch as opposed to the chicken s*** he usually passes out. Maybe we should try to wake Karson and see what he says, after all it's too early for his hibernation. But you can rest assured David will be there, he'll do anything for food.
We'll all have a great time and post the pics on this site - ok?


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

man im startin to take a beating here…...the stuff i pass out ….....sheesh…i didnt think the punch was spiked…but you boys is gettin kinda roudy…i just dont dance with anyone now…lol…...i think this post might be setting a record with the amount of replys and the views…...i think a good thing to happen right now with christmas coming…good to see humanity pulling togeather and supporting one of its own…...lets keep the good going now in the coming year…and lets make lumber jocks even a better place this coming year also….grizzman


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

PLEASE don't consider leaving this forum for the few who don't know how to behave. I've had a few misunderstandings among fellow LJ's myself, and for what ever reason, it was not intended to make an enemy and for the most part all has been forgiven and healed. Just ignore the grump, and if necessary let Martin know there's a problem child among us. He'll deal with them diplomatically, as always.

Aside from a few curmudgenly characters here, this is a wonderful place to meet and share and learn about woodworking and life's antics.

You're always welcome to visit my corner!


----------



## DennisLeeZongker (Jul 25, 2008)

Excellent topic, "Lunmberjocks", is the best woodworking web site second to none. The people here are the best bunch of woodworkers I have ever met. A lot of my inspiration has come from this web site. When I finish a project I can't wait to post it, and I'm sure most of you feel the same way as I do. Sometimes it takes a while for a new lumberjock to understand what this site is all about. If the stay on this web site for a while they will change. I've seen it happen many times since I've been here.

I'm glad your staying Patron, you are a very talented woodworker with a ton of experience. Also your well liked, it shows by this Forum. You have my vote for Lumberjock of the year, keep up the great work and the many friendships on Lumberjocks. Thank you.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Geez David is this post ever going to wind down or stop. How many days now has this been going. I guess if you were going to leave you would have gone by now huh? Glad you're still with us Pal. Love ya babe. mike


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Kinda like Woodstock Man!!


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

Mike i didn't see you as the good old hippy but i like it i abit too young to of enjoyed the 70's but i still love the music and i have the woodstock vinyl i still play it today …..........


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

Gee, there's a few (or a lot) of old "hippies" here! I was too young to attend WS. (Exiting gracefully whilst I can . . . .)


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

I was in Germany when WS was happening but this is me in 72 when I got out of the Army. I let the old hair grow a tad long. It was'nt long though and I got tired of playing with it every day for an hour in the AM. So I cut it off and kept the beard. That was my first Lab, Jake. Gotta go, got an appt with the cancer Doc.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

mike ,
glad you got thru all that ,
now my prayers are ,
that you get thru all this too !


----------



## pete57 (Jan 22, 2009)

David, 
thanks for the heads up and one thing that I do is call BR5-49, that is David Copperfields number and he just makes whatever dissapear.LOL Wisdom comes in many levels and it is obvious that you have a higher level than most and not as high as others as with all of us. Never let words hurt you as we both know that only sticks and stones can do that. it seems that you have plenty to look forward to in LJ and a mass of folks that care. I have not chatted with you, but am looking to seeing you and your wisdow in the future.
Happy Holidays


----------



## Billp (Nov 25, 2006)

I love this web sight and you help make it what it is.


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

Gee whiz you guys are ALL so nice !!


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

I just got my PSA, urine and my 6 month shot, ouch! Right in the belly with big needle about 2 inches long. Hope
everything comes back good too, thanks David.


----------



## studie (Oct 14, 2009)

This stuff just never ends when a friend is in need of FRIENDSHIP. Shame on all of you for being so nice, I think David needs a good kick from a burro. Just get sturdy my Pal like your doors.
Griz in a dress, How fun are the puns here . My roofer friends arguing at the top of the bosses own house eventually throwing each others tools off the roof, then hey look at Sam. Sam had found his bosses wife's wedding dress & was driving around the yard on the mans riding lawn mower. The Boss came back to check on them & saw the whole thing. Falling down laughing never fired anyone. Humor always is better with a victim, I say I don't mind being laughed at as long as I can laugh along too. Have a great Holiday season my friends, may we all be well, creative & loved!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Studie & All,
Isn't this a wonderful place? Most of us have never met and yet we can come together and give support to members in their time of need. David, like so many others, is a highly respected LJ who is gives a lot to this site. Sharing knowledge, sharing ideas, sharing interest, sharing problems and sharing humor are all signs of friendship. At LJs we have more friendship that some communities and countries find it impossible to achieve.
We are an international friendship "club" open to all who are interested in woodwork, and friendship is the bonus.
The good humor shows how comfortable we are with each other and gives a lift when we might have a dull day and just need a laugh to get you by. 
I wish ALL LJ's a Happy Holiday Season whatever your religeous preferences are, and the very best of wishes for a Happy and Prosperous New Year - Look forward to more LJ friendships.


----------



## ratchet (Jan 12, 2008)

My goodness! The amount and emotional responses you have envoked is mind boggling. 
I'm glad you are staying and have worked it out in your mind and heart.
Hope you have a great birthday and happy new year.
TJP


----------



## Patti (Jan 7, 2009)

You are an asset to Lumberjocks so please don't leave your work is beautiful.
Friends engage in joint pursuits, in part motivated by the friendship itself. These joint pursuits can include not only such things as making something together, and talking together, but also pursuits that essentially involve shared experiences, such as woodworking together. There will always be one in the bunch that hasn't quite understood what Lumberjocks is all about. It is shared experiences that other's can learn from each other. I know I do not do any woodworking but I enjoy seeing all the new projects that everyone comes up with, it is very enjoyable for me.


----------



## studie (Oct 14, 2009)

Roger, David & all here on this Heartwarming thread . Tiz the season to be jolly & be thankful of friends, opportunity, work ( if we have it) The nation is hurting now for answers. I think communities can be of great service in this crisis. I have done work for animal shelters, worked for neighbors, cut & delivered wood for others lately that needed it. Not to toot my tin horn but just to say we all can be a good friend in some way. To ask for good tidings is a fine thing, how should we know if you don't?
David has a good point here in that, How can we be good to one another, supportive, encouraging, FRIENDLY! 
Constructive criticism is welcome here, thats how we grow. Embrace it as you would any other mentor.
Anyone can see this is a community of dedicated & serious people of faith, to humanity if not to God as well, not to mention our craft. I feel privileged to be here to witness all the great works & fine folks. Helping friends & neighbors may be what our country needs the most of us right now. Got a dime? LOL


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

studie, i really appreciate your thoughts and words of wisdom, you are exactly right..all that you stated is what needs to be happening…and i hope it does…..i heard a saying the other day…it was a quote from president regan..ill paraphrase…..it was somthing like this….we dont need to go back to the old times..we just need to fix todays problems the way they did in the old times…..something to that effect..thanks for good imput.


----------



## studie (Oct 14, 2009)

Is this the longest running post yet? I'm fairly new but I can see the humanity of this site shining bright!
Bear hugs from The Grizz $5.00. Goes to charity! Sent directly to Rockler.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Ok gang this is just getting to nice Lets get some Pies and have a food fight.


----------



## studie (Oct 14, 2009)

Like the great food fight in Blazing Saddles.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

we could just sit around the campfire ,
after eating beans ,

and roast marshmallows ?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

More like the one in duck soup with Groucho marx , I'm to young to have seen it but David told me all about it.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

thats why you want to go dancing in your

duck outfit ?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Ugh. I'm down wind of the Grizzman, sour kraut and beans are not good!
Ther are not even Kosher.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

its the jock in red….....ah haaaaaaaaaa…and it was chile tonight…...so roger dear…dont be down wind at all…......ya wanna be in a small deer stand with me…....i wear camo dresses for such occasions…...lol…....


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Grizz, No way do I want to be in a small deer stand with you. Why do you do that, your eyesight is so bad you wouldn't know a Deer from an Oregon Duck. Look what happened last year, you bragged that you saw a one eyed deer but the reality was it was a regular deer going away from you.


----------



## mike85215 (Oct 16, 2009)

David….I am happy that you have decided to stick around…..while I rarely comment and have never posted a picture of any of my projects I faithfully read the lumberjocks website every evening. It would be a much much different place without your kind words of encouragement.


----------



## studie (Oct 14, 2009)

Sounds like everyones ready for a party, come on up to Seattle! I'm having a firewood chopping party, sweeping, raking & marriage counseling marathon afterwards. Just a good ol fashioned fightin & kissin party, as usual just me by myself again.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

David we havent desided what your outfit will be for the party ? How about a Norm Abram mask and some cowboy boots.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Nah Jim. I heard that David and Grizz are going as a 2 man dummy horse team. They are pulling straws for the rear end, I'd pull for Grizz as he practically lives on sour kraut, then David could retain his taste buds. Karson is going to wear Grizz's fabulous red dress and is having implants done as we speak. They asked him what cup size he wanted and he told them bucket size, I guess we'll have to fix him up with somebody with a concave chest--- hey has anyone invited Charlie?


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

hey guys ,
this is to..to …?

THATS IT !

A TUTU ,

with purpleheart and lacewood trim ,
and a tulipwood tiara with birdeye accents ,
and bubinga slippers with cocobolo buckles .

i can see it all now ,

i just can't wait !


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Dammit David it's not going to be a ballet so your tutu won't do and there will be no Pas de Deux (that's French for Father of Two) or athlectic cups needed.
It is going to be a *********************************** cowboy dance with music about whining cowboys who have been kicked out by their girl, lost their dog and have had their pickup reposessed. 
Karson has all the details but attempts to wake him have failed, possibly he's still under for the augmentation.


----------



## studie (Oct 14, 2009)

You guys are scarin the gals away here, now they are just either laughing or think this has become MAN TOWN! Here in Seattle a company makes Utilikilts, It's a Kilt that has pockets, hammer hoops & such as a proper nailbag outfit for a carpenter. I think it's no more than a Bucket boss worn upside down! I never allow them on the jobsite. With the exception of lil Sally, but then no work gets done. But who cares, we love the ladys & with great respect always need them near us. Rambling only to bore you all & make it to 170 posts. Is 200 out of reach?
I never lie & am always right, Frank Lloyd Right


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

now you go again can´t excactly follow you but Roger Clark did´t you said last night on another blog that nobody shut say anything about food will grizzman was around
but I think I maybee have a solution for keeping him beesey for 5 - 10 year´s with one project but I am afraid that all the other LJ´s have work together on a new noa´s ark wish would be nice but it will only be one project to share insted of tousend´s to share and that is more a win - win situation for all off us

( I was thinking on sent him one page at a time from my 1000 pages cook book off the french kitchen in DANISH to translate but I think He will drool to mush)

sorry have no more time to share need to sleep just done another 24 aur´s chift in the taxi it was a hell (the bigest chrimas dinner evening in the year)

Dennis


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Dennis,
A big welcome to our friendly humor group within LJs. We love woodwork and also love to have a few laughs as we go. Everyone in LJs is welcome to join in, the only reqirement is to be willing to brighten somebody's day and take all the comments humorously. Most LJ's work alone and this fun is just like having a buddy around in the shop for company, just as it is when you need some skill help from LJ's to fix a problem.
Humor is universal and is alive and well in Denmark so you can learn and have fun too at the same time.
Good luck to you.


----------



## studie (Oct 14, 2009)

To Dennis & Roger, Yes this is some times for the fun of it all. I think this thread says COMRADES We are with you! Roger hit the nail on the head (ouch) many work alone but can use some brothers & sisters to help us to feel a part of a worthwhile and worldwide commitment. Wood working is one of the most respected & noble of all trades. Just as science, we would be able to relate our work to the galaxies. A universal language so to speak, but lets have some fun along the way. Now get back to work!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Hey Studie did'nt you know that the Utilikilt is the offical lumberjock uniform?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey studie,
Right on man. The love affair starts with an appreciation of what Mother Nature provides for us in the way of wood, a vast array of colors, grains and textures for diverse uses that enhance our lives. In todays world most things can be made out of engineered plastic, but they will never be able to replace the texture, smell or colors found in wood. Woodworking is probably one of the oldest trades, respected and revered by all respecting the gift from nature. I believe there are more people becoming interested in woodworking because they have "had it" with the plastic and fake items sold as furniture (for instance) today. Who wants an heirloom piece of plastic? what a wonderful artifact to keep within our future family line. Woodworker products are personal artifacts with a history that can be passed on for generations.

As far as the humor part of this goes, we also have to consider that there are LJs out there who are somewhat limited for health reasons and cannot for some periods of time be able to do something in the shop. So injecting some humor here and there may help them turn a bleak day into a tolerable one.

So don't be surprised that LJ is a popular and respected site - we care about all of our members.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

well said guys .

through this joking banter ,
i noticed that we all went to other posts and gave thoughtful and ( hopefully ) 
informative help as needed ,
and support .

the thing for me here ,
is the sharing of our love of woodworking ,
so i like to get to know you all as people too ,
just as i would if you came to my home and we went into the shop ,
and then spent some time over dinner and got to know each other .

some really nice friendships being built here too !


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

David: I regret that my woodworking knowledge is very limited and not much use to seasoned LJs needing help, that is unless they want to know the best way how NOT to do it. I'm hoping to get better as time goes by and be able to pull my weight so to speak.

notottoman: Please send $5 for the full transcript! Seriously, if, like me you get retired through bad health and have a chance after getting out of the rat race, to calmly review your life and understand what is important and what is not. You find a lot of logic and wisdom takes over - what a pity for some it only comes with old age! Trying to be a better person and sharing yourself with others is all part and parcel of it all.
BYW I would love some Samoosas, can't get them here, I had them for lunch every day while I was there.

Everyone have a nice weekend.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

roger ,
you more than make up for any ww skills with your person ,

were all just still learning ,
but sharing is the best .

and as mario said ,
your insight is wonderful ,
and thought provoking .

have a great one too .


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

patron escuse me something have bother me the last 24 aur or so I read your blog starter again and maybee I have misunderstood somthing and just taken the line aut of contens ((your words) this is not a race or a contest , we presumably come here to share ? not to win !) I do agree with you on the first 3 but I think the most people also try to win 
let me try to explaine they try to make a win - win situation by asking , sharing , coment other´s project and that way learning more skills so they can get inspiret and make more butyful ,practicel pieces to everybody´s injoyment in shop and here so every one win

Dennis


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Wow you guys are still here ? it's like leaving a party going to bed getting up going to work and coming home and the parties still going full strength. (I'm surprised I could come up with that it's probably 40 years since I left any big parties) except this one,That's great glad yall haven fun now.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey Yaarpie, That may be but it's better than curried eggs.

Welcome back Jim from your nap. Griz made breakfast - Sour Kraut, beans and a boiled egg, we''ll all be like a jet engine all day! We still cannot raise Karson. Nobody has seen or heard from him since he went off with that bearded lady in the red dress.

And now for some really important news:
I will (believe it or not) be posting some 100% non humorous stuff tonight. So all you out there in LJ land prepare yourselves, because it won't last long. I understand that many of you will be in utter disbelief that I can actually do some serious stuff, so tune in tonight and judge for yourselves.

Now where did I put those pills….............?


----------



## pknight (Oct 4, 2009)

Glad to see you are staying. This grasshopper has much that he can learn from you.

-Peter


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

i cant wait to see this roger…....serious stuff…..man…...and lunch was 2 fried eggs with chili on top…..with some hot sauce…....ive been left to myself here in the bedroom…and me sweety is watching football….......what is that all about anyway…..runnin around with a pig skin…...talk about wierd….with other guys chasing you at that…...well bring it on roger…....im waiting…...


----------



## majeagle1 (Oct 29, 2008)

I have been watching this post since the beginning and was trying to get my wording together to express what my thoughts & feelings are….......... well, I guess I am a little late as you all have already said it for me!

I would like to echo all of the above and say to David that I am soooooooooooooooooo glad that he is staying and I am also soooooooooooooooooooooo proud of all of the LJ's that have responded in the manner that they have. NOTHING BUT THE FINEST! This truly is the greatest site and community on the internet and it is people like David and all the rest of you that make it so.

I also love all of the "friendly banter" and laughs that go along with this site and this post. It sure does lighten up the day and make me smile even more!

Thanks to all the LJ's from all over the world and please, all have a safe and Happy Holiday Season, no matter what holiday you may or may not believe in!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

You Guys are being to loud you woke me up again am I going to have talk to your parents or significant other,
This post must be of the up most importance with things like red dresses,sandwiches, beans , sauerkraut,boiled eggs.utilaklits, pills,athletic cups,tutu's, cowboys,dogs, roast marshmallows , Jewish rye bread,and Ducks what does it ad up to ?

"A SITE FOR FRIENDLY, & COURTEOUS WOODWORKERS."


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Jim you almost got it right.

"A SITE FOR FRIENDLY, & COURTEOUS WOODWORKERS with serious mental problems"


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Well I always want to say nice things about you Roger ) Those nice men with the coat with the extra long sleeves e mailed me to try and find your house, There really nice REALLY! so just try the coat on just to see how it looks it's a pretty white color. LOL They have already been here that's why I have to type this with my nose. They let Grizz go because they thought he mas perfectly normal because the were wearing red dresses too'


----------



## Dovetail (Nov 16, 2009)

Someone once told me, "Say something nice or say nothing at all." You can extrapolate that to all kind of situations, even in cyberspace.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

ha ha he he ho ho…....there coming to take me away…......ha ha he he ho ho….....tip toe through the saw dust with meeeeeeeeeeeeeeee…....ive been waiting here to dance with youuuuuuu…but you did not show and so im through…...ive found another to dance with me….....hes wearing pink and now i singgggggggg…tra lala…...lala…....danceing through the saw dust with meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee…he he ha ha ho ho….......


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Nice Grizz Nice ok now it will be ok do you want a cookie or some cool aid .It's ok really so don't bite that door knob any more, Remember that's not nice to treat Mr' door knob like that!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

but they wont let me outtttttttt…...i want my blanky…....can i have some cookies too…..i wood really like that…..i want my mommy…....lol….....i need to wipe the druel off my face….....


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Ok Grizz we have lots of cookies just get your hat and dress on and you little doll house out and sit down quietly and you'll get a real big cookie. Remember it goes in your mouth not your ear this time ok little grizzy.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I've been seeing my name being thrown around by some upstart called Clark Kent or something like that. He's been accusing me of running around with the Grizzman wearing a red dress. He has also insinuated that an implant was in my future. I can state emphatically that they are already the size that I want. (my Dr states otherwise)

Grizz, I want my blankie, cookies (also against the Dr's recommendation), Wood (already have enough, states the wife) and my Mommy is the best. Druel on the face helps to soften the beard. But you wouldn't know about that.

I have no idea how this is going to keep David from leaving, unless it keeps him around reading all of this drivel.


----------



## woodchic (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi Patron!!

I am soooo glad you didn't leave that would have been a big shame if you did. I like your posts, you are talented and you inspire me…....Thank You.

AKA….......Woodchic


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Ok you guys now you've done it you woke up Karson too. I only have so many cookies. Maybe grizz will share.


----------



## studie (Oct 14, 2009)

Griz about the red dress, wasn't it sort of an off red like your chili ? My building buddies always joked about the home owners finding us spooning up after a big lunch asleep on the job. While shopping for a new nailbag rig we get used to one kind so we dont have to learn a new setup, where things are, tape here, square, hammer & such My favorite brand is MTM kind of a cordura synthetic. Well all they had that day was a purple set so I bought it. Back at the jobsite I realized I forgot suspenders so on a matl run my buddy said he would get me some. He came back with a RAINBOW set! Not really thinking about it I thought they rounded out the rig just fine. Wondering why everyone was laughing all day I asked & they said a Utilikilt would round out the outfit. Rainbow stickers on cars ect, Oh I get it now. I got a black set the next day so as not to confuse anyone. 
Hey everyone My wish came true I am the 200th post here!!!!!!! Yay


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

well i see we woke the grand daddy bear..the wonderful karson…...and im afraid i must agree,,,what is all the drival…lol…....david started this and i think he should end it….lol…...so i shall now bow out from this stage of humerous drival and wish i was in my shop…..i dont know if ive seen this many responses to a post since ive been around…..and its been wonderful too see so many come togeather…..have a wonderful christmas …and just a wonderful season where humanity seems to be able to come togeather…...


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey Karson, glad you managed to wake up - how was your hibernation?

I've been off for about an hour posting a STRAIGHT entry, I bet nobody will believe it - well I did cheat a wee bit at the end but most won't notice.

Karson I do hope you'll be able to stay conscious a little longer, this place seems empty when you are not around and there is nobody who can controls Griz like you can.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

well karson and david and ellen are my mentors…what they say goes…....so dont mess with the man….and i will get martin in on this if i have too…...hes go lots of cookies to throw around…..


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

It's unbelievable the friends that I now count as friends that I've never met or talked to, but would be willing to almost do anything for.

When I found this site 1306 days there are maybe about 25 people that were active here. We entrained ourselves by doing a lot of banner on projects, because that was all we had. No blogging, no PMing just posting comments on projects.

We kept checking what our bud's were saying and replying to each other. This post by David which I assumed started out with a real concern on his part and has branched out (like many other posting in the past) has taken over some very unique threads.

I love you guys, you make my days and night seem to drag on forever. The amount of sleep I get is a lot less than I used to. The amount of my time in the shop is a lot less than I used to get. The blood shot eyes are a lot more than I used to get. (maybe not true because my job required about 8 hr per day looking at the little screen. I retired so I wouldn't have to do that any more. (It didn't work and won't work like I planned)

But I'm still having the time of my life.

Happy Thanksgiving, Merry Christmas, Happy New Year and I be the first to wish you a happy 4th of July.

And may all of your blessings be the best that you've ever got.

Work safely, the finger you save might be yours.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Amen Karson


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I do want to amend my last post to let you know that even though you are my brothers and sisters or fathers.

You will not be included in my will. You are going to have to show up in my shop to get any of my bounty of wood.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

well said karson ,
it did start with a serious concern , 
and that has been addressed well .

and like you said about commenting as a means of communicating ,
after the business is done ,
getting to know each other is nice .

it's not like we are here to see a doctor ,
and are all sitting in the waiting room ignoring each other ,
we have the opportunity to meet and share things of importance to all .
and as friends , we can talk and joke together , i appreciate this very much ,
here i am too , with people i may never have met otherwise ,
sharing and learning and laughing , what joy !

bless you all ,
together we are the family ,
the family of LUMBERJOCKS .

thank you !


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

David,
Thank you for being the first to make me your buddie, I am honored, Rand


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

And Amen to that David.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

all of you ,
new and old ,
alike .

we're all on the same team ,
quarterbacks ,
waterboys ,
cheerleaders ,
coaches ,
linemen ,
fans ,
and even the occasional ,

tight end !

GO TEAM !


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Arrhhhhhhh Now you are making me cry - and I've been triying to dry out this lumber for the last 6 months.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

well dang roger dont start crying now…id have to call you a big boob…and then you would start on karson again about them cups and such…...so im not going to do it…....i will offer you my sleeve…which ive used many times during the flu season…it should be dry by now…just crusty…....and you being older and getting crusty could handle that…....amen to what karson has said…...i would take a bullit for anyone of ya…...gods honest truth…....


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Thanks Grizzman. You be the point man. I'll come up somewhere behind ya.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Grizz, What's all this about being older, if you want to talk old then look to Karson - he actually knew Chippendale! That's the problem with you young upstarts who grow beards to try to look older. Face it man you only want to look old so people will think you are wise…....what a crock, you fail. Jim just looks old because he has been married to the SAME woman for over 40 years, but patron looks like a young innocent lad with the world at his fingertips - single, own home, CEO of a manufacturing business, famed chef, no wonder he gets so much posting from females - and we never see the private messages do we?
Sonny, you are grounded.


----------



## sharad (Dec 26, 2007)

Thank God you are not leaving.
Sharad


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

tom 1 is a newbie here..doesnt know what hes saying..doesnt know who we are and doesnt have any business shootin his mouth off…..folks dont just flop in here and shoot your mouth off when you dont know the situation or the folks involved…..tom 1 needs to learn to keep a civil tounge in his mouth and not come in here spreading his crap….merry christmas tom 1…..now come up and say something nice…your new here..dont start off here by saying crap like this…....


----------



## asthesawturns (Aug 23, 2009)

I am saddened to think that you would consider leaving this site, I am saddened to think that there are people with negativity in the world. I like this site I like the people I meet here, and I like to learn from them. On behalf of the negative and the immature, I apologize. I agree with your opinions, and have often gone to your page just to check things out. Please don't let a few bad apples ruin this wonder of woodworking knowledge ruin it for you or the rest of us.


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

Great Job, Tom1!! A Real Class-Act!! Thank you so much for sharing with everybody!
Hope you enjoy your stay on LJ'S, you could learn a lot here, about many things…
Be careful with that stumbling! In the shop, you could get severely injured if you stumbled!
You have a Wonderful Christmas, Friend.


----------



## nmkidd (Sep 18, 2009)

All the talk about food and not a word about a Twinkie to be found.

Well stated Mike…...in some cases…..stumbling would be a good thing…....!!!


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

The same holds true of what I said 12 days ago.

*"A SITE FOR FRIENDLY, & COURTEOUS WOODWORKERS."*

That's what we are.


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

This sure is a long thread


----------



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

It's too cold outside to go work yet. Did someone say there are Twinkies?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey Barb:
Yes there are twinkies but be warned Grizzly made them and they have a sauer kraut filling.


----------



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

Ho! No thanks, I'll pass.


----------



## lumberdustjohn (Sep 24, 2009)

David, you have soo much to share.
Glad you decided to stay on, I thought I may have to pay for your comments.
Glad I don't read all of the discussions…...
Don't have that much time.

Thanks LJ's for not booting him. 
Now back to the shop….


----------



## Gary (Jul 24, 2006)

Patron,
It's always a joy to read your writing and a treat to see your work.
There will always be a sour grape in the harvest. It can't be avoided.
All you can do is separate it from the good ones which you make wine from. ;-)

Cheers,
Gary


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Gary,
Sometimes the recipe needs a sour grape to make a so so wine into a superb wine. Sure seems ro me that we are still in the fermenting stages. I bet we wind up with an even more superb wine before this is hashed out.


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

creepsters are badddd juju!


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Hey, David, I've never seen this post and noticed it was many, many days ago. Well, here's what I have to say about this. I sure am glad that you're here because I admire you in more ways than I can shake a stick at and I'm sooooooooooo glad to have you as a buddy. If I ever get out of line just send me a PM and beat up on me a little bit.


----------

